# staffy breeding rant



## jezzak (Mar 19, 2009)

It absolutely needs to be said! To all those people who say its selfish to breed them and comment on peoples adds involving them. Stick it up your self right ass! Its up to the individual who breeds them and although I understand your point of view and wouldn't breed my staffy x myself I don't believe it is anybodys place to stress there opinion on adds, selling or rehome!
People on here have not dumped there puppies! People act like they have. Some of the comments i've read are so rude and uncalled for its unreal! They wasn't asking for a lecture. Ok if you feel strongly campaign! Don't send abuse to people! Gosh if everybody feels so bad about breeding them and they all stopped breeding we'd pretty soon have an extinct breed! X puppies are part of the way the world works, nature doesn't care what breeds with what. Its evolution in a way. If we left it all to professional breeders soon the prices of dogs would rocket and we'd all claim to be pro. Leaving little timmy down the street who really wanted a puppy on christmas day heartbroken because mummy couldn't afford one. When that puppy could have been his life long best friend.

Going off topic a little here, join a campaign to change the law on breeding basically, don't just go spitting abuse.

P.s this isn't jezzak its his missus.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

maybe not but my local rescue has nearly all staffie and staffie cross in nearly 60 dogs only a couple of other breeds


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Staffies can be really nice dogs, but often get into the wrong hands which is why they end up in rescues. My local rescue is full of them... Its down to the owner i think, chavs think they look tough with them and then realise they can't cope. :bash:


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Take a walk to your local rescue or dog pound and see how many staffies are sitting there waiting for a home.
Then go to the vets with them and you be the one to hold them when they are pts as there is just no homes for them. 
Anyone who breed staffies or staffie crosses right now are simply silly as the statistics show the majority of them will eventually end up in rescue. 
Being a bull breed right now and ending up homeless is almost a death sentence right now.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

i made a thread on here about it all i got was abuse but were doing it despite what people say


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Take a walk to your local rescue or dog pound and see how many staffies are sitting there waiting for a home.
> Then go to the vets with them and you be the one to hold them when they are pts as there is just no homes for them.
> Anyone who breed staffies or staffie crosses right now are simply silly as the statistics show the majority of them will eventually end up in rescue.
> Being a bull breed right now and ending up homeless is almost a death sentence right now.


 

I couldnt agree more. People who post threads like this really need to go and have a look at the dog pounds and look at all the staffy and staffy crosses that are due to be killed as their 7 days are up.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I adore my EBT'S so much so i DONT Breed them! I am a consumer and will have to have another bullie when these guys have gone  however i dont but from just any tom, dick & harry. My bitch has an absolutley fab "pedigree"and the dogs not too bad. I paid a lot for my bitch and she was 6 months and my dogs was from a nobber backyard breeder. I show my dogs and my dane and do well and have a beagle. I WONT breed any of them EVER, i personally fell there is enough excess puppies knocking about that will end up in the wrong hands. Not being funny i have 2 acres plus the use of 250 acres where i run my dogs i run a pet supplies hsop and my OH is a medical proffesional so i can raise the funds and feeding. However certain things should be bred and theres is an obvious excess of staff types already so....................

That just my 2p worth


----------



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

i understand your all just trying to get a point across but why give people aload of grief for puttin a thread up?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

And the bit about getting a pup on christmas day? Hardly the best time for any sort of pet to be bought..


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> And the bit about getting a pup on christmas day? Hardly the best time for any sort of pet to be bought..


I was going to say that. Timmys parents should know that a dog is for life not for xmas:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Take a walk to your local rescue or dog pound and see how many staffies are sitting there waiting for a home.
> .



i went to one with my mum a couple of months ago, there were about 30 staffy crosses in.. Although 29 of them looked nothing like staffies, they were just labled as a staffy cross instead of a 'cross breed'.. So going off that i don't know how many other kennels do the same.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

im sure timmy will cope. iv asked my parents for a puppy for christmas every year from being about 3 till now (im 21) and the dissapointment every year hasnt caused too many psychological issues :whistling2:

seriously though unless your breeding top quality dogs with first rate breeding and have a waiting list of homes then why bother? i hate seeing the ads that go from: pups for sale £200, to staffy pups free to good home after the pups havnt sold. for the record, before im accused of trying to 'make the breed go extinct' i think this should apply to all breeds not just staffys, it just so happens that theres a hell of a lot more staffy supply than demand.

also if i wanted a staff id get one from a rescue where half the cost of a private sale would get me a dog thats neutered, microchipped and vacinated plus the option of returning it if any behaviour issues it had became too much for me to deal with. how many breeders can offer all that?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

jezzak said:


> It absolutely needs to be said! To all those people who say its selfish to breed them and comment on peoples adds involving them. Stick it up your self right ass! Its up to the individual who breeds them and although I understand your point of view and wouldn't breed my staffy x myself I don't believe it is anybodys place to stress there opinion on adds, selling or rehome!
> People on here have not dumped there puppies! People act like they have. Some of the comments i've read are so rude and uncalled for its unreal! They wasn't asking for a lecture. Ok if you feel strongly campaign! Don't send abuse to people! Gosh if everybody feels so bad about breeding them and they all stopped breeding we'd pretty soon have an extinct breed! X puppies are part of the way the world works, nature doesn't care what breeds with what. Its evolution in a way. If we left it all to professional breeders soon the prices of dogs would rocket and we'd all claim to be pro. Leaving little timmy down the street who really wanted a puppy on christmas day heartbroken because mummy couldn't afford one. When that puppy could have been his life long best friend.
> 
> Going off topic a little here, join a campaign to change the law on breeding basically, don't just go spitting abuse.
> ...


2 week before christmas chuck the old dog out for a new puppy for the kids, 2 week after xmas chuck the puppy because its not house trained, it wont listen. its too big, its too giddy, its nipping the kids and it wrecking the house.

What a great christmas present that was.


You disgust me ( full stop).

Its that bad im not even going to point each one of the points in you "rant" that i find annoying.



kingball said:


> i made a thread on here about it all i got was abuse but were doing it despite what people say


Because you OBV dont care where the puppies end up just the small amount of money you can make off it.



Meko said:


> i went to one with my mum a couple of months ago, there were about 30 staffy crosses in.. Although 29 of them looked nothing like staffies, they were just labled as a staffy cross instead of a 'cross breed'.. So going off that i don't know how many other kennels do the same.


At the kennels i worked at if it resembled a staffie then it was a staffy x rarely wed put staffie as most of the staffies now and crosses they arent full.





I feel sorry for any staffie puppy born, pitty there souls for being born.

Even if you homecheck every potiential person that wants a puppy whats too say they dump it without you knowing? then it get stuck in a a kennel for 7 days and because no one wants it its murderd!


I work my arse off getting staffies into rescue.

Just so there so called "staffie breeders" can breed more to fill the spaces.


I wish they would be a ban on breeding staffies for a good few years just so the numbers can start to decline, my you the arseholes that had staffies would just move onto another breed and over breed that.


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

I personally have 2 kc staffies, i did want to breed them but it just never happened, my bitch has now been done as she got an infection earlier this year. I did look into rescue kennels but to be honest, they are full of staffie crosses and wasnt what i was after, so went to a breeder of proper dogs, basically what im trying to say is, if you want a proper kc reg quality dog that looks like what its supposed to be, breeders are the option i would take.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> At the kennels i worked at if it resembled a staffie then it was a staffy x rarely wed put staffie as most of the staffies now and crosses they arent full.



there was one young full staffy in there but the rest that they had labled didn't look anything like a staffy - ie not a staffy and didn't look like a staffy cross. Anything that was an unknown cross breed was labelled as a staffy cross


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

AS much as I love the staffy breed There are just far too many out there in rescues and it really breaks my heart as they are lovely dogs,but I think it is total folly to keep breeding them at the rate they are being bred at this time. Every rescue centre you look at has an excess of staffy and staffy crosses and far too many are pts every day. I would never want to see this breed die out but something has to be done to stop the madness that is breeding in this breed.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> 2 week before christmas chuck the old dog out for a new puppy for the kids, 2 week after xmas chuck the puppy because its not house trained, it wont listen. its too big, its too giddy, its nipping the kids and it wrecking the house.
> 
> What a great christmas present that was.
> 
> ...



couldnt agree more with you.

to the OP if you actualy gave a toss about staffies or the breed you would understand why silly back street breeders get those comments take a look in the rehoming section or pet classifieds says it all really.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

rach666 said:


> couldnt agree more with you.
> 
> to the OP if you actualy gave a toss about staffies or the breed you would understand why silly back street breeders get those comments take a look in the rehoming section or pet classifieds says it all really.


Its same with rotties akitas and shepherds its liek they take it in turns.

One week i can go to the kennels and it will be Rotties everywhere next week akita week after that sheprds and comes back round to staffies then. :devil:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a selfish world:whip: and the dogs are paying with their lives.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sarahc said:


> It's a selfish world:whip: and the dogs are paying with their lives.


Well said!

The time will hopefully be right in the future to breed Staffies, but at the minute, unless the person wanting to breed their staffy can guarantee loving, responsible, *lifetime* homes for every pup that is born, then there is no good reason to breed them at the minute.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> Take a walk to your local rescue or dog pound and see how many staffies are sitting there waiting for a home.
> Then go to the vets with them and you be the one to hold them when they are pts as there is just no homes for them.
> Anyone who breed staffies or staffie crosses right now are simply silly as the statistics show the majority of them will eventually end up in rescue.
> Being a bull breed right now and ending up homeless is almost a death sentence right now.


im sorry but that's absolute BULL how often do u see a pedigree staff in a rescue barely ever and if you do its usually for a genuine reason i have a pedigree staff and i plan on breeding her in the near future and nothing any body on here says will change my mind if every body stopped breeding because of rescues we would have a dying species on our hands my staff is the most loving dog in the world and it is because of the dangerous dog act that there is so many in rescues purely because we all here of the bad points of having a staffordshire bull terrier but never the good points which makes all those loving homes choose other breeds when they could get the same companionship from a staff but that will never happen because of small minded people


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you mind if I ask whether you bought your bitch as a breeding bitch from a responsible breeder who carries out all the necessary health checks on their dogs and know all the breeding lines behind their dogs?


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry yes i did and my bitch has been hip scored and so on 
she 5th gen and has 24 champions in her bloodline and she is the most fantastic dog in the world


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

repibabe said:


> im sorry but that's absolute BULL how often do u see a pedigree staff in a rescue barely ever and if you do its usually for a genuine reason i have a pedigree staff and i plan on breeding her in the near future and nothing any body on here says will change my mind if every body stopped breeding because of rescues we would have a dying species on our hands my staff is the most loving dog in the world and it is because of the dangerous dog act that there is so many in rescues purely because we all here of the bad points of having a staffordshire bull terrier but never the good points which makes all those loving homes choose other breeds when they could get the same companionship from a staff but that will never happen because of small minded people


and im sorry buts thats not true either. being a pedigree dosent protect a dog from ending up in a rescue, last time i went for a look round my local one (a good few months ago i admit) they'd just taken a load of dogs of all breeds in from someone who was basicly running a backyard puppy farm. almost every one had papers.

and i really hate this whole 'the breed will die out' thing. as far as what a staffy SHOULD be then yes they may (notice the: may) be a dieing breed, but the fact remains that every week hundreds of staffy, x staf, staffy type, whatever, dogs are put down, because, as iv said before supply is far exceeding demand. i like staffys, in the right hands there wonderful dogs, but so few are in the right hands. there sold to whoever turns up with the cash, if that not your attitude then good for you, but you'd be naieve if you think that in the world of staffy 'breeders' your in the majority. my mates got a very well bred, KC regd male english bull terrier, the number of times idiots with staffy bitches come up to her and ask if they can 'borrow' him is unreal. shes never said yes, but imagine how many pups they would be needing homes now if she had. 

staffys are ten a penny these days, those with good breeding may not be but how many non experienced dog breeding people can tell the difference? i certainly couldnt.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

nothing would ever make me want to breed from my dogs or cats. no matter what breeding they have behind them, no matter how loving the pet is, theres nothing to say that the pups will be the same, or wont be born without disabilities etc. nothing to say mum wouldnt become ill or even die through pregnancy or labour. plus, the worry of where those little babies ended up would spring to mind so often i think id go crazy. 

my irrisponsible cousin happily breeds her mastiff and then sells the pups to anyone who gives her the money. just a few months ago she had one dropped off on her doorstep from a previous litter, extremely emaciated, full of worms, riddled with fleas and with *** burns on its ears. she went off ranting and raving, gave the pup away to another of her friends who then forked out for the vets bills etc. did it stop her??? did it hell, her bitch just had another litter. at over £300 per pup and the average litter of 8-10 she can only see £ signs and they are cheap for big dogs so she always manages to sell them. its disgusting. well actually the last of this last litter didnt sell so she gave it away, but i have no doubt she will still carry on, maybe drop the price a bit :censor:

to breed a dog when you have no intention of homechecking, keeping any of the pups, or offering a life time return if anything goes wrong with any of them then i see it as a bad thing. 

i always rescue my dogs, the poor little guys thrown on the scrap heap for one reason or another. its breeders who breed for money that cause these poor guys to be handed in or abandoned most of the time. all rescues around us are also full of staffy or staffy x breeds. its heartbraking as they can be the most loving family dogs ever. i would never buy from a backyard breeder, though to be honest with so many dogs in kennels il never need to.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> and im sorry buts thats not true either. being a pedigree dosent protect a dog from ending up in a rescue, last time i went for a look round my local one (a good few months ago i admit) they'd just taken a load of dogs of all breeds in from someone who was basicly running a backyard puppy farm. almost every one had papers.
> 
> and i really hate this whole 'the breed will die out' thing. as far as what a staffy SHOULD be then yes they may (notice the: may) be a dieing breed, but the fact remains that every week hundreds of staffy, x staf, staffy type, whatever, dogs are put down, because, as iv said before supply is far exceeding demand. i like staffys, in the right hands there wonderful dogs, but so few are in the right hands. there sold to whoever turns up with the cash, if that not your attitude then good for you, but you'd be naieve if you think that in the world of staffy 'breeders' your in the majority. my mates got a very well bred, KC regd male english bull terrier, the number of times idiots with staffy bitches come up to her and ask if they can 'borrow' him is unreal. shes never said yes, but imagine how many pups they would be needing homes now if she had.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

repibabe said:


> im sorry but that's absolute BULL how often do u see a pedigree staff in a rescue


All the sbt breed clubs are inundated and desperate and they only take pedigrees.Not because they don't care about the non pedigrees but because they have to draw a line somewhere and breed clubs are supported by members who are involved with the show world and take it as their responsibility to pick up after the breed.Give them a call and ask them their views.There are so many but click on the third link down and check out the poor thing that was once a pup someone chose to have.Unless you have something really worthwhile to add to this breed whats the point?Leave it to those that are deeply involved with the breed,theres no room for the odd hobby litter because you own a wonderful dog.

www.staffordwelfare.com/ - 6k

Northern SBT Rescue - 22k

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue Home Page - 7k


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

repibabe said:


> miss_ferret said:
> 
> 
> > and im sorry buts thats not true either. being a pedigree dosent protect a dog from ending up in a rescue, last time i went for a look round my local one (a good few months ago i admit) they'd just taken a load of dogs of all breeds in from someone who was basicly running a backyard puppy farm. almost every one had papers.
> ...


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

repibabe said:


> i did say that a minute majority in a rescue could have papers and end up in there due to genuine reasons but people keep saying that staffys and x end up in rescues x are 10 a penny but not kc registered staffs i would never breed my dog to any other breed and as a responsible breeder my bitch will be bred once and only to another kc registered dog with all the correct tests i will have her spayed after her first littler as it was never my intention to use her as a breeding machine *i just feel that she should have the chance to have a litter* and i will be keeping one of her pups which will be spayed straight away if the person chosen to buy one of my pups decides that they cant look after him/her i will happily take the puppy back and as for the breed dying out i mean quality pure breed dogs thanks for the questions


why may i ask? your dog wont know whether she has or hasnt had a litter, and im sure as shes struggling with giving birth she wont be happy you 'gave her the chance'. i always see this as a bit of an excuse, no dog will miss having puppies, have her speyed and it wont even be an issue for her as the hormones will be gone so no more seasons. why would you spey her pup your keeping, if your frame of mind is to give them a chance to have a litter, why not one for the puppy too?

if your bitch has 10 puppies, and only 5 people come forward willing to pay for them, do you have space and money to keep the remaining puppies forever? if not, where are they going to go?


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

sarahc said:


> All the sbt breed clubs are inundated and desperate and they only take pedigrees.Not because they don't care about the non pedigrees but because they have to draw a line somewhere and breed clubs are supported by members who are involved with the show world and take it as their responsibility to pick up after the breed.Give them a call and ask them their views.There are so many but click on the third link down and check out the poor thing that was once a pup someone chose to have.Unless you have something really worthwhile to add to this breed whats the point?Leave it to those that are deeply involved with the breed,theres no room for the odd hobby litter because you own a wonderful dog.
> 
> www.staffordwelfare.com/ - 6k
> 
> ...


 
i completely understand what you are saying but that applies for a lot of breeds such as mastifs rotties jack rusels etc just because you dont see them in every day rescues all the time dnt mean there breeds not in the same situation people are pinalising staffys end of if you came down to my local blue cross most of them are collies and mastifs but because your local rescue has more staffy x you against breeding quality dogs


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

no "proper" staffys in rescue? what about these that are facing a death sentence

Pounddogs - Death Row Dogs

look at all the different rescues. then theres the fact that 6 out of every 10 staffys and staffy crosses are pts before they hit four...why do none of you seem to care about the dogs but instead care about how much money they can make


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> no "proper" staffys in rescue? what about these that are facing a death sentence
> 
> Pounddogs - Death Row Dogs
> 
> look at all the different rescues. then theres the fact that 6 out of every 10 staffys and staffy crosses are pts before they hit four...why do none of you seem to care about the dogs but instead care about how much money they can make


WEll said


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

the reason for my pup being spayed is i will be keeping a dog not a bitch and i am not planning on breeding my boy i have 15 odd people wanting one of my bitches pups i said 5 as a guideline littler how can u say that a dog does not get broody a human does and if a human wants a baby they can say it a dog cant if she doesn't take to the male she is paired with then she will not be bred and she will be spayed i would never force my bitch to breed ever i care for my dog like i do for my children


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

repibabe said:


> the reason for my pup being spayed is i will be keeping a dog not a bitch and i am not planning on breeding my boy i have 15 odd people wanting one of my bitches pups i said 5 as a guideline littler how can u say that a dog does not get broody a human does and if a human wants a baby they can say it a dog cant if she doesn't take to the male she is paired with then she will not be bred and she will be spayed i would never force my bitch to breed ever i care for my dog like i do for my children


your putting human emotions on a dog. so instead of a quick op where your bitch will never feel desparate to find a mate, the pain of birthing, the hard time that raising pups will give her and take out of her, the confusion when you take most of her pups away you would rather her go through all that...and thats if it goes well.... i just thank god she wont feel the pain of knowing her pups could be in pounds, being pts or beaten
So you want to be a breeder?

have a read of this


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But it's a dog, not a human. It's brain isn't capable of thinking logically like a human's does.

You cannot put human emotions on a dog - I'm sorry, but you can't!

Breeding to an animal is instinct, not emotion. If they don't have the hormones encouraging the instinct to mate and procreate, then they won't have the feelings that a human has.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

not all people want children. until we can figure out how to talk to dogs how can you tell if the dog wants to have pups? and that lovely expression 'a bitch on heat' is there for a reason, i dont think dogs are to choosy over who does the dead :whistling2:


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

once again one site i could show you sites with rotties pits jack russels that are in the same situation but you chose to pinalise staffys


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

dogs go by instinct and hormones, if you spey your bitch she wont have the hormones to guide her and her instinct obviously wont kick in to allow a male to mount her. stop putting human emotions on animals. yes bitches will get broody, if they have the hormones flowing. just think, could you live with yourself knowing any one of her pups could end up shut in a lonely kennel for the rest of its life, unknown to you taking a slow last walk to have the final needle. i just think you are extremely ignorant of the hundreds of staffys in kennels, all were bred at one time or another by 'well meaning' people such as yourself who wanted to let their bitch have just 1 litter. il bet a lot of the dogs breeders also 'knew' their pups were going to loving forever homes too.

enjoy your bitch, have her speyed (my mums jack russell would sulk and be in obvious discomfort when in season befor ethey had her done) and let her live her life as is. if you want another staff, please consider saving one from kennels and take away from the growing number of staffs in need rather than adding to the problem. just think, every one of the pups you rehome could have been another rescue staff taken in by someone with a staffy shaped hole in their lives.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

i think you will find that most do so you saying that a dog cant ask for food we shouldnt feed it


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

repibabe said:


> i completely understand what you are saying but that applies for a lot of breeds such as mastifs rotties jack rusels etc just because you dont see them in every day rescues all the time dnt mean there breeds not in the same situation *people are pinalising staffys end of* if you came down to my local blue cross most of them are collies and mastifs but because your local rescue has more staffy x you against breeding quality dogs


 
no infact you will find that all bull breeds are being penalized. To add to a problem that has escalated to a point where most homes are inundated with bull breeds, whether they be staff's, ebt's etc etc simply because you feel you papered dog should have a chance of a litter is nochalant at best.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

repibabe said:


> i think you will find that most do so you saying that a dog cant ask for food we shouldnt feed it


ahem...my westie does ask for food, she walks to her cupboard and puts her paw on the door until we fill her bowl up...would this be sign language :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

lets just quote a few for the people who wont click the link

*SO YOU WANT TO BE A BREEDER?*


*WHAT IF DURING THE BREEDING*
The stud dog you decided to breed your darling to is not experienced. Once the two dogs are joined tightly in a tie, he decides to chase the neighbors cat out of his yard. He bolts for the cat ripping his penis loose and causing your bitch to hemorrhage from within. 

You pay the $250-$1000 stud fee up front figuring you will make that and more back when the pups sell. The breeder guarantees the stud service to work or you can come back again. After 2 months you discover it didn't work and now must wait another 4 months to try again. Of course it doesn't work again, so in another 4 months you take your dog to another male and risk loosing another stud fee. 

Your modest girl decides she doesn't want the attentions of this gigolo mutt chosen for her without her consent. She snaps at him catching her tooth on his loose cheek and rips it open sending blood flying everywhere. He retaliates by sinking his teeth into her left eye. 

*WHAT IF DURING THE BIRTH

*The puppies are too large for the female. She never goes into labor, the puppies die and she becomes infected by the decaying bodies. 

The first puppy is large and breech. When it starts coming your female starts screaming, and before you can stop her she reaches around, grabs the puppy in her teeth and yanks it out killing it instantly. 

A dead puppy gets stuck in the birth canal, but your female is well into hard labor. She contracts so hard trying to give birth that her uterus ruptures and she bleeds to death on the way to the vet. 

 *WHAT IF DIRECTLY AFTER THE BIRTH* 



The mother gets too enthusiastic in her removal of the placenta and umbilical cord, and rips the cord out leaving a gushing hole pulsing blood all over you as you try in vain to stop the bleeding. 
Or, she pulls on the cords so hard she disembowels the puppies as they are born and you have a box full of tiny, kicking babies with a tangle of guts the size of a walnut hanging from their stomachs. Of course all the babies must be put to sleep. 
You notice something protruding from her vagina when you let her out to pee. You take her to the vet to discover a prolapsed uterus, which needs to be removed. 

 *WHAT IF WHEN YOU THINK YOU'RE IN THE CLEAR*
What if the mother's milk goes bad. You lose three of your four puppies before you discover what is wrong. You end up bottle feeding the remaining pup every two hours, day and night. After three days the puppy fades from infection and dies.

our female develops a uterine infection from a retained placenta. Her temperature soars to 105. You race her to the vet, he determines she must be spayed. He does the spay in an attempt to save her life, you pay the hundreds of dollars bill. The infection has gone into her blood stream. The infected milk kills all the puppies and the bitch succumbs a day later. 

Mom and pups seem fine, the puppies are four weeks old and are at their cutest. However, one day one of the puppies disappears. You search everywhere but you can't find it. A few days later another puppy is gone. And another. You can't figure how on earth the puppies are getting out of their safe 4' x 4' puppy pen. Finally there is only one puppy left. The next morning you find the mother chomping contentedly on what is left of the last murdered puppy. 



thats just a few , theres also what happens when you have to take pups back because they cant be kept any longer, what happens when your pups new owner comes wanting to know what your going to do about the hip/elbow dysplasia the pup has due to the parents not being tested, the people who demand refunds etc etc


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

repibabe said:


> i think you will find that most do so you saying that a dog cant ask for food we shouldnt feed it


no because thats an instinctual behaviour. if a dogs hungry it wont care what you feed it as long as it stops it being hungry. if a dog in heat has an 'itch' to scratch it wont care what other dog scratches it.

god im doing well for euphanisms today :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

repibabe said:


> i think you will find that most do so you saying that a dog cant ask for food we shouldnt feed it


Being hungry is a physical thing, not an emotional one.

If your dog is hungry and he knows where food is kept, then he'll go there. That's hunger which is a physical symptom.

"Needing to give birth to a baby" isn't a physical symptom - it's an emotional one.

You really cannot compare the 2.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

repibabe said:


> once again one site i could show you sites with rotties pits jack russels that are in the same situation but you chose to pinalise staffys


i dont need to you to show me ive seen them...but this thread is about staffys..they arent being penalised, its lovers of the breed not wanting anymore to end up in bin liners due to being unwanted...



DRACSAT said:


> no infact you will find that all bull breeds are being penalized. To add to a problem that has escalated to a point where most homes are inundated with bull breeds, whether they be staff's, ebt's etc etc simply because you feel you papered dog should have a chance of a litter is nochalant at best.


thank you someone gets it. i dont understand how people dont get that all the anti breeding of bull breeds people are doing is trying to keep dogs from dying needlessly


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> dogs go by instinct and hormones, if you spey your bitch she wont have the hormones to guide her and her instinct obviously wont kick in to allow a male to mount her. stop putting human emotions on animals. yes bitches will get broody, if they have the hormones flowing. just think, could you live with yourself knowing any one of her pups could end up shut in a lonely kennel for the rest of its life, unknown to you taking a slow last walk to have the final needle. i just think you are extremely ignorant of the hundreds of staffys in kennels, all were bred at one time or another by 'well meaning' people such as yourself who wanted to let their bitch have just 1 litter. il bet a lot of the dogs breeders also 'knew' their pups were going to loving forever homes too.
> 
> enjoy your bitch, have her speyed (my mums jack russell would sulk and be in obvious discomfort when in season befor ethey had her done) and let her live her life as is. if you want another staff, please consider saving one from kennels and take away from the growing number of staffs in need rather than adding to the problem. just think, every one of the pups you rehome could have been another rescue staff taken in by someone with a staffy shaped hole in their lives.


its OK for people to say don't put human emotion on my dog when a dog loses a pup does she not pine when a dog gets injured does it not hurt like a human if she does not take to her mate that's her choice as i said before if a owner could not get on with one of the pups i would happily take it back in a heart beat no matter what the age the pup was its OK to get a dog from a kennel but i would rather a dog i no the temperament of which is why i brought a puppy in the first place I'm taking on board what you are saying i never said that i was planning on breeding my bitch now she is only 11 months old i wouldn't dream of breeding her till at least 2 yrs and if the breed problem gets worse i would definitely reconsider breeding her


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

ami_j said:


> thank you someone gets it. i dont understand how people dont get that all the anti breeding of bull breeds people are doing is trying to keep dogs from dying needlessly


i should get it. Iv'e got three bull breed rescues here 2 OFF THEM BEING STAFF X's, i would have more but the house aint big enough.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

i no this from experience my grandparents have a gsd who has been entered into crufts on many occasions and she was paired with 2 other gsd's before accepting a mate and that's a fact 
so there not just in it for the money they take pride in the breed before any one said its just for the money


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

repibabe said:


> i no this from experience my grandparents have a gsd who has been entered into crufts on many occasions and she was paired with 2 other gsd's before accepting a mate and that's a fact
> so there not just in it for the money they take pride in the breed before any one said its just for the money


Do you have the "show type" GSD?


dogs found in yorkshire - lost dogs
Precious Poundies | What We Do
Save the Staffies - Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Rescue dogs, staffies, staffy


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

repibabe said:


> its OK for people to say don't put human emotion on my dog when a dog loses a pup does she not pine when a dog gets injured does it not hurt like a human if she does not take to her mate that's her choice as i said before if a owner could not get on with one of the pups i would happily take it back in a heart beat no matter what the age the pup was its OK to get a dog from a kennel but i would rather a dog i no the temperament of which is why i brought a puppy in the first place I'm taking on board what you are saying i never said that i was planning on breeding my bitch now she is only 11 months old i wouldn't dream of breeding her till at least 2 yrs and if the breed problem gets worse i would definitely reconsider breeding her


GETS WORSE!!! HOW MUCH WORSE DO YOU WANT IT TO GET? 7,8,OR 9 OUT OF EACH TEN BEING PTS BEFORE THEY REACH FOUR YEARS OLD?
im rarely speechless but my god...theres been campaigns, tv shows and the pounds are overflowing and you want to wait to see if it gets worse...


DRACSAT said:


> i should get it. Iv'e got three bull breed rescues here 2 OFF THEM BEING STAFF X's, i would have more but the house aint big enough.


really are the best dogs ever  got a 14 and a half year old staffy cross once hes sadly left me i will be going to the pound for my next one


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

ami_j said:


> lets just quote a few for the people who wont click the link
> 
> *SO YOU WANT TO BE A BREEDER?*
> 
> ...


you obviously haven't read the previous answers i have given my bitch has had all the required test and the male I'm considering has as well the male in hand is experienced and has sired 2 other litters with no problems the shit that is above counts for all breeds so whine at them so why try and use that plus my bitch is health checked every 4 months as i care about my bitch and the male in hand is regularly health checked and has no underlined problems


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I just think it's irresponsible, I don't care if it's staffs or terriers.
1000s of dogs are being PTS, yet we're producing more.

I'm not going to feel guilty though.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

ami_j said:


> GETS WORSE!!! HOW MUCH WORSE DO YOU WANT IT TO GET? 7,8,OR 9 OUT OF EACH TEN BEING PTS BEFORE THEY REACH FOUR YEARS OLD?
> im rarely speechless but my god...theres been campaigns, tv shows and the pounds are overflowing and you want to wait to see if it gets worse...
> 
> really are the best dogs ever  got a 14 and a half year old staffy cross once hes sadly left me i will be going to the pound for my next one


 
have a real look have a look at batersy dogs home the in there new gallery all the dogs that have just come in have a look at the percentage of full staffs and x to there other dogs


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

ami_j said:


> GETS WORSE!!! HOW MUCH WORSE DO YOU WANT IT TO GET? 7,8,OR 9 OUT OF EACH TEN BEING PTS BEFORE THEY REACH FOUR YEARS OLD?
> im rarely speechless but my god...theres been campaigns, tv shows and the pounds are overflowing and you want to wait to see if it gets worse...
> 
> really are the best dogs ever  got a 14 and a half year old staffy cross once hes sadly left me i will be going to the pound for my next one


 
could not agree with you more on both statements. 
the staff x's are the nuts and nuts, the AB is in another league and a whole lot more work.
to breed any bull breed at the moment is irresponsible and short sighted and only narrow minded people would consider doing so in the present times


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

repibabe said:


> have a real look have a look at batersy dogs home the in there new gallery all the dogs that have just come in have a look at the percentage of full staffs and x to there other dogs


 
Please youll be saying go to dogs trust and have a look round see how many staffies and staffie x's are there :lol2:

Dogs trust, Batersy Dogs Home and the rest arent rescues any more they are businesses!

Get to the local pound!:bash:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

repibabe said:


> you obviously haven't read the previous answers i have given my bitch has had all the required test and the male I'm considering has as well the male in hand is experienced and has sired 2 other litters with no problems the shit that is above counts for all breeds so whine at them so why try and use that plus my bitch is health checked every 4 months as i care about my bitch and the male in hand is regularly health checked and has no underlined problems


so health checks will stop infection, her having behaviour problems once she has the pups or something generally cropping up. i feel sorry for your poor dog and the pups shes gonna end up having because the facts dont bbother you and your going to do it regardless. how selfish


repibabe said:


> have a real look have a look at batersy dogs home the in there new gallery all the dogs that have just come in have a look at the percentage of full staffs and x to there other dogs


um excuse me i have looked at more than one rescue to find facts out actually


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

repibabe said:


> have a real look have a look at batersy dogs home the in there new gallery all the dogs that have just come in have a look at the percentage of full staffs and x to there other dogs


 
hate to say this but battersy have a so called bull breed expert in house, so most of the cross staffs never appear on there list as they are PTS after they are assesed due to them meeting x number of points of the pit bull type regulations


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

ami_j said:


> so health checks will stop infection, her having behaviour problems once she has the pups or something generally cropping up. i feel sorry for your poor dog and the pups shes gonna end up having because the facts dont bbother you and your going to do it regardless. how selfish
> 
> um excuse me i have looked at more than one rescue to find facts out actually


 
so if that's the case infections could occur in any breed so every body stop breeding any animal because of a chance that might never occur you are a dick your coming out with shitty little reasons to make your self look like you have a clue and i have done my research as well so dont act all big i never said there wasn't a higher rate of staff X being put to sleep i said kc dogs aren't


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thing is kc reg dogs are pts just like crosses are as there are just too many in rescues and Ami-j does have a clue and is quite knowledgeable when it comes to this sort of thing, her point as is the point of others in here is that at the moment it is irresponsible to breed staffs at this time with the situation being what it is


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

repibabe said:


> so if that's the case infections could occur in any breed so every body stop breeding any animal because of a chance that might never occur you are a dick your coming out with shitty little reasons to make your self look like you have a clue and i have done my research as well so dont act all big i never said there wasn't a higher rate of staff X being put to sleep i said kc dogs aren't


no your making yourself look like a dick by spouting insults. i have more of a clue than you know actually. im not saying people shouldnt breed any animal but it requires more thought that you have put in if you want to breed a dog that the pounds are full of, and yes there are pedigree staffords in rescues and pounds. this is the last im saying as your clearly not someone i wish to converse with any longer your rude and selfish and clearly a bit stupid


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

thats my point x i never planned on breeding more x i planned to breed staffs how many proper staffs are in there rehoming section


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no your making yourself look like a dick by spouting insults. i have more of a clue than you know actually. im not saying people shouldnt breed any animal but it requires more thought that you have put in if you want to breed a dog that the pounds are full of, and yes there are pedigree staffords in rescues and pounds. this is the last im saying as your clearly not someone i wish to converse with any longer your rude and selfish and clearly a bit stupid


i have not just decided to breed my bitch alot of research and time has been spent on coming to the decision i appologise for the name calling and stupid im not if i were i would be breeding her with any person who offerd me the money


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

repibabe said:


> so if that's the case infections could occur in any breed so every body stop breeding any animal because of a chance that might never occur you are a dick your coming out with shitty little reasons to make your self look like you have a clue and i have done my research as well so dont act all big i never said there wasn't a higher rate of staff X being put to sleep i said kc dogs aren't


 
right then lets put it this way. 
bull breeds are at critical levels at present and their is an increasing number of them ending up in rescues to the point where they out number all other breeds.
there are some sensible people who wont breed at present due to this and the risk associated with the dangerous dogs act, the regular tabloid reports or savage attacks etc etc.
it is more about protecting bull breeds from being put in a position of ending up in a rehoming centre at best or at worst of being PTS.
you say you have researched then go back and do it again properly and get a clearer picture of things.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

i never said i planned on breeding now and i dont condone the people who currently are i was planning on breeding her in over a yr or so who's to say things wont change in that time and i never stop researching and wont until i come to my final decision im going as this could go on all night


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am interested to find out why you want to breed? 
Why do you feel that your female should breed? 

There is no "because she wants puppies" there is a financial gain in any breeding, whether dogs, snakes or birds. It's not for the animals need to breed, its for owners want. 

How would you feel if your female died during giving birth? I am sure there is a lot less risk just getting her spayed then what getting her mated, going through pregnancy, birth and after care would cause her. 

I am not saying no dog should ever be bred again but the owner needs to decide if it is worth the risk.
As it has been said there are enough staff and staff crosses out there who are dying every day because cuter puppies keep being bred.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah its up to the person who wanna breed they dog, but dont u think its sick on all the others who dont have homes i got 3 dogs and i only brought the one myself because i wanted that type but the other two dogs i had phone calls saying they got these breeds and i love my dogs, i would have more if i could.

but you think about it someone breed they bitch she had 5 puppys.
about 3 will got to forever homes may be bred may not.
1 will end up not wanted someone buying it thinking its kool or somthing or breed from that pup, that pup will have 3-5puppies.
nd the other pup will probably be put to sleep for being in kennels to long unwanted too.
i dont know if anyone understand what im saying but i think people need to calm down on breedin the over bred animals like staff bearded dragons and corn snakes dont forget these animals live for over 10years.
were as rats and mice dont live very long so really u dont seen a over populated animal here.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

the clearest i think anyone can make it


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> image
> the clearest i think anyone can make it


 jesus that is a horrendous pic to put up when my son could see that!!!!
we have 3 gsd`s. 2 are rescue dogs due to be pts through no fault of they own and one i bought bcos i wanted a black gsd. there are just as many gsds in rescue bcos they owner didnt realise it would get so big, or they didnt know it would need so much food, they have been bred so many times they are of no more use.......... the list of why they are in pounds or rescues goes on and on and on and on and on!!!! mine are all done bcos i dont wish to breed them and have all they pups end up in rescue bcos of above excuses!!!!!!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

That pic is awful yes but sometimes it is only by being that brutal that a point can be made when it is falling on deaf ears. I know Ami-j and she would never purposely offend anyone but she is passionate about the staffy situation and how out of hand it is getting and that is really the only way she has of proving her point as that happens every day in rescue centres up and down the country


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> That pic is awful yes but sometimes it is only by being that brutal that a point can be made when it is falling on deaf ears. I know Ami-j and she would never purposely offend anyone but she is passionate about the staffy situation and how out of hand it is getting and that is really the only way she has of proving her point as that happens every day in rescue centres up and down the country


 that is no the only way to prove a point bcos she just lowers herself to the same level as the back street breeders who only do it to make some extra money or the low lifes who get staffies or dogs like that to make themselves look HARD. i totally understand the situation as i volunteer at a rescue centre and everytime a friend or relative wants a new dog i try in vain to get them to choose a rescue dog rather than a puppy farm or home breeder. i see all the time the state some of these dogs get taken in!!!!!! my bitch was half dead when i got her, she has scars round her neck where she was tethered up. my oldest male had the crap kicked out of him everyday by his owners boyfriend just bcos he could. they are both the best dogs i have ever had which is why i help rescues get new forever homes but i would NEVER post a pic like that just to get some idiots to see what a load of dead dogs looks like bcos they clearly dont care!!!!


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

and btw mine would have been pts as they are german shepherds. since i have had them all i have heard is.........i got bit by one as a kid..............they are devil dogs............ i even had one lady (i use the term loosely) tell me i was irresponsible bcos i have `police dogs` around my children!!!! people need to be educated :devil:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Every tom dick and moron are breeding staffies these days it IS irresponcible.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I can understand you are offended as your son could see i and believe me I know wha a rescue dog can be like as well as many other rescue pets as most of mine are such including a dog that I watched being seriously hurt and took form the perpertrator and still have to this day even though vets would of had him pts as they saw him as a hopeless case. But Ami has been trying to make this point about staffies on a couple of threads and still people are not listening and I dont agree it lowers her to the same level as back street breeders at all and to be honest sometimes you have to be that dramatic to get those who are so blind to a problem to see just what you are trying to say. Yes it is a horid pic and not one for a childs eyes i agree but most of the members on here are adults and not children, but I am not going to keep arguing with oyu on it as we obviously have different points of view and I am not one to go in for confrontation with someone just because we have differing points of view, and also it detracts from the whole point of arguement on this thread. And i am sorry if I have ofended you withmy comments it was not my intention but knowing the poster I understand what she was trying to say.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

if it makes people learn then so be it i certainly am not gonna apologise they are breeding dogs that are born with death sentances, people just arent learning so showing them what they are causing is hopefully a wake up call


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> if it makes people learn then so be it i certainly am not gonna apologise they are breeding dogs that are born with death sentances, people just arent learning so showing them what they are causing is hopefully a wake up call


but they dont care! i can see where you are coming from but my son comes on here for advice and chat with other members and it is not fair for him or me to have to see a picture like that. 
the fact that you wont even offer an apology to someone who fights the same cause as you makes you as bad as the people who deal out puppies born with a death sentance!


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> I can understand you are offended as your son could see i and believe me I know wha a rescue dog can be like as well as many other rescue pets as most of mine are such including a dog that I watched being seriously hurt and took form the perpertrator and still have to this day even though vets would of had him pts as they saw him as a hopeless case. But Ami has been trying to make this point about staffies on a couple of threads and still people are not listening and I dont agree it lowers her to the same level as back street breeders at all and to be honest sometimes you have to be that dramatic to get those who are so blind to a problem to see just what you are trying to say. Yes it is a horid pic and not one for a childs eyes i agree but most of the members on here are adults and not children, but I am not going to keep arguing with oyu on it as we obviously have different points of view and I am not one to go in for confrontation with someone just because we have differing points of view, and also it detracts from the whole point of arguement on this thread. And i am sorry if I have ofended you withmy comments it was not my intention but knowing the poster I understand what she was trying to say.


 i am not arguing with u. my point is that most ppl will be horrified at that pic but that wont stop them doing it bcos its all about money with the majority of them. u obv think a pic like that is ok whereas i dont.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

taffmam said:


> but they dont care! i can see where you are coming from but my son comes on here for advice and chat with other members and it is not fair for him or me to have to see a picture like that.
> the fact that you wont even offer an apology to someone who fights the same cause as you makes you as bad as the people who deal out puppies born with a death sentance!


if you say so...personally i dont think it makes me as bad at all it just means i take a different approach


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ami_j said:


> image
> the clearest i think anyone can make it


 what a horried picture yes we get your point but at the end of the day this is a family forum and youngsters do come on here and that isnt a picture suitable for youngsters to see :whip:


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> if you say so...personally i dont think it makes me as bad at all it just means i take a different approach


i hope ur better with dogs than people


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

taffmam said:


> i am not arguing with u. my point is that most ppl will be horrified at that pic but that wont stop them doing it bcos its all about money with the majority of them. u obv think a pic like that is ok whereas i dont.


no its not ok the fact that such a pic exists is sad.and if your sons so easily upset by dead animal pics i hope he stays clear of the snake section...


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no its not ok the fact that such a pic exists is sad.and if your sons so easily upset by dead animal pics i hope he stays clear of the snake section...


 whats wrong with the snake section? we have 3 corn snakes which is clearly stated at the bottom of my signature. that is no ordinary dead animal picture. thats similar to genocide pictures. it is a disgusting pic and i am deeply affected by it. i was having a go at the people that help that picture exist in the first place.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be totally honest I thought that picture was a very sad photograph of current times and it made me want to cry! 

What I didn't find it to be was "horrid" or "offensive" - I just found it honest - because that's what's happening, but people on this thread are still denying it and saying things like "if the situation gets any worse".

How worse can it be than this???


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

THe thing is as much as i hate to see that pic and believe me I do, if it stops one person who is thinking of adding to the problem from breeding then it is worth it. Yes most of those people are in it just for the money with no regard for the pups that they produce but how else can you make a point when reason and arguement are not getting through to them.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

taffmam said:


> whats wrong with the snake section? we have 3 corn snakes which is clearly stated at the bottom of my signature. that is no ordinary dead animal picture. thats similar to genocide pictures. it is a disgusting pic and i am deeply affected by it. i was having a go at the people that help that picture exist in the first place.


what im saying is theres tonnes of feeding pics in the snake section or are mice vegetables?dont see you getting your knickers in a twist about them


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> THe thing is as much as i hate to see that pic and believe me I do, if it stops one person who is thinking of adding to the problem from breeding then it is worth it. Yes most of those people are in it just for the money with no regard for the pups that they produce but how else can you make a point when reason and arguement are not getting through to them.


by telling them over and over again. by getting the dog license act back. by helping get homes for the dogs in rescue. by getting the laws changed making it mandatory to have dogs neutered to stop it happening!

or would you rather i take my kids to watch these poor animals being pts so it stops them being irresponsible owners in the future?????


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> To be totally honest I thought that picture was a very sad photograph of current times and it made me want to cry!
> 
> What I didn't find it to be was "horrid" or "offensive" - I just found it honest - because that's what's happening, but people on this thread are still denying it and saying things like "if the situation gets any worse".
> 
> How worse can it be than this???


makes me sad too eileen could of been my dog in there, dogs like mine that only ever wanted love


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ami_j said:


> no its not ok the fact that such a pic exists is sad.and if your sons so easily upset by dead animal pics i hope he stays clear of the snake section...


 the difference is yes there is feeding pics in the snake section etc yes pics of dead rats and mice been eaten but that is different to a pile of dead dogs 
it would be like me posting a photo of my cat adidas after he died some people would find that as upsetting 
there is a difference between photos of dead rodents been eaten thats natural we know snakes eat and what they eat but to post photos of dead dogs and cats is different in my eyes


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> what im saying is theres tonnes of feeding pics in the snake section or are mice vegetables?dont see you getting your knickers in a twist about them


 i choose not to look at feeding pics in the snake section. lol u are a right drama queen, get off your soapbox and stop having a go at me when i am not one of the people that does this to animals.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

a dead animal is a dead animal pics of any of them are pleasant lets be honest so slight double standards there?the fact is the pic could mean changed minds and lives spared and thats more important than a few mins of sadness! not that these dogs are ever out of my mind


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

taffmam said:


> i choose not to look at feeding pics in the snake section. lol u are a right drama queen, get off your soapbox and stop having a go at me when i am not one of the people that does this to animals.


I'M a drama queen?lol your the one who came spouting at me!and i never said u were u are saying im as bad as them my staffy cross is neutered and also the ripe old age of 14 and a half so i resent that tbh


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

But no matter how many diferent ways you tell them they still arent listening in some cases you can talk till you are blue in the face and still their attitudes wont change. Yes finding homes for the rescues is good but the spaces wilthen be filled up but yet more of these poor dogs no matter how much you try to make it stop as they jsut dont care. I done think the dog license will truly stop some people either even though i think it would be great to have it back, and to be honest if all dogs were neutured them we would end up with an extinct animal so that just isnt practical and also peopel willalways find ways round the law.And no i wouldnt ask any child to witness seeing an animal pts just to prove a point and hope they would not add to the problem.However in some cases you have to be blunt and to the point and that pic is so eloquent in making the point of what happens to staffies everyday in rescues up and down the country


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> a dead animal is a dead animal pics of any of them are pleasant lets be honest so slight double standards there?the fact is the pic could mean changed minds and lives spared and thats more important than a few mins of sadness! not that these dogs are ever out of my mind


i dont have double standards at all. my snakes mice are bred for the purpose of feeding! do u eat meat? do ur animals eat meat or are they veggies????? i am all for fighting for the rights of animals but u seem to think its all about U caring for them and only U do anything about it. as i said I CHOOSE NOT TO LOOK AT THE SNAKE FEEDING PICS.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

the dog license does'nt work only the responsible ppl got it which is one of the reasons it was scrapped in the first place.and telling people just isnt working they need to see WHY


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> But no matter how many diferent ways you tell them they still arent listening in some cases you can talk till you are blue in the face and still their attitudes wont change. Yes finding homes for the rescues is good but the spaces wilthen be filled up but yet more of these poor dogs no matter how much you try to make it stop as they jsut dont care. I done think the dog license will truly stop some people either even though i think it would be great to have it back, and to be honest if all dogs were neutured them we would end up with an extinct animal so that just isnt practical and also peopel willalways find ways round the law.And no i wouldnt ask any child to witness seeing an animal pts just to prove a point and hope they would not add to the problem.However in some cases you have to be blunt and to the point and that pic is so eloquent in making the point of what happens to staffies everyday in rescues up and down the country


eloquent? there is nothing eloquent in that pic


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

no not a veggie and have no problem ppl feeding snakes. and i havent said im the only one that cares you really are clutching at straws


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

taffmam said:


> eloquent? there is nothing eloquent in that pic


Isnt it i think it makes the point very eloquently and as upsetting as it is it shows very well what happens or should i use poigniantly would that suit it better?


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

well if you feel that strongly about it why dont you open up a rescue like a safe house for this breed ? that way you are doing something productive and good for a cause you obviously care alot about :no1:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

what sort of people will buy your puppies.Staffords are my favorite breed but I would only get one from two sources.Firstly a rescue.Secondly if I wanted to buy for any particular reason I would contact the breed club for guidance on well bred litters from people with a passion and life time involvement with them who had done all the right things for all the right reason.Will your bitch pups be churning out more hapless individuals in a year or two.Surely that picture must move anyone who cares for any dogs.It's so wretched and there's no light at the end of the tunnel.You're going on about your bitches animal instincts but do the pups get a say.They have no say or control but you do,you can save them from that pile by not having them.If your bitch did have human knowledge and could understand what was happening at the hands of the humans that this breed above any other trusts she'd say NO.It's such a betrayel.


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no not a veggie and have no problem ppl feeding snakes. and i havent said im the only one that cares you really are clutching at straws


 clutching at straws? i dont think so. go do something about it instead of having a go at me.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> well if you feel that strongly about it why dont you open up a rescue like a safe house for this breed ? that way you are doing something productive and good for a cause you obviously care alot about :no1:


i love sarcy answers when ppl know nothing about my life and what i actually do in it lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

taffmam said:


> clutching at straws? i dont think so. go do something about it instead of having a go at me.


again your assuming to know what i do and dont do in my spare time.which is fine cos its really none of your business anyway


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Certainly wont hurt to teach your children from a young age about the problems with dog breeding in this country and about how to be responsible owners etc etc etc.
Maybe the next generation wont screw up like this one has. 
I find the picture sad but think its about time things like that is shown as its obvious that nothing else is working to stop people breeding.


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

ami_j said:


> again your assuming to know what i do and dont do in my spare time.which is fine cos its really none of your business anyway


 :lol2:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll probably get shot down for this but I really don't see what is so offensive in that picture. What is represents is definitely offensive - i.e. the unnecessary death of dogs for no reason other than human selfishness. But the image itself is not gory, it's not "bloody", it's not horrific in any unemotional sense. If you told a small child that it's a photo of a pile of sleeping dogs they would probably believe you. Don't get me wrong, I think the fact that they are all in fact dead is horrific in itself, I just don't think that as an image it is instantly repulsive. I've seen far worse photos posted on here of severe injuries etc.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ami_j said:


> i love sarcy answers when ppl know nothing about my life and what i actually do in it lol


 What you having a go at me for ? i just said if people feel this way about this breed well why dont they set up a rescue for them 
no i dont know what you do or know anything about you but you didnt start this thread and that wasnt aimed at you it was a general comment to all people who feel this way


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

taffmam said:


> whats wrong with the snake section? we have 3 corn snakes which is clearly stated at the bottom of my signature. that is no ordinary dead animal picture. thats similar to genocide pictures. it is a disgusting pic and i am deeply affected by it. i was having a go at the people that help that picture exist in the first place.


 
sorry to point this out but that picture is all over the web and easily to view by any one


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

DRACSAT said:


> sorry to point this out but that picture is all over the web and easily to view by any one


 but i dont type in dead dogs and there was no warning with this thread????


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> image
> the clearest i think anyone can make it


Couldn't agree more! With so many people telling those wanting to breed Staffys, & the sad truth not sinking in, that picture should hopefully help! 

Wont hold my breath though.....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

taffmam said:


> but i dont type in dead dogs and there was no warning with this thread????


Well it will be nice suprise for those wanting to breed Staffys wont it!!! :devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Couldn't agree more! With so many people telling those wanting to breed Staffys, & the sad truth not sinking in, that picture should hopefully help!
> 
> Wont hold my breath though.....


no apparently it makes me as bad as the breeders for posting it *rolls eyes*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> no apparently it makes me as bad as the breeders for posting it *rolls eyes*


I reckon that is the biggest load of shizen I have heard for a while hun!


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

taffmam said:


> but i dont type in dead dogs and there was no warning with this thread????


you donot need to type in dead dogs. go look on dda watch or staffies arn't dangerous etc etc.
of course there was no warning the thread was started by some one else who clearly is not a mind reader


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

ami_j said:


> no apparently it makes me as bad as the breeders for posting it *rolls eyes*


only the easily offended and idiots :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I reckon that is the biggest load of shizen I have heard for a while hun!


well i thought so too i would never do something so selfish


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ami_j said:


> image
> the clearest i think anyone can make it


*Wow!* in your face. Though the point needs making, That's a bit bad taste to have a picture without a warning. You should of had a link to the picture with a warning GRAFFIC!'etc so people can choose to look at it.

I don't own a Staffie/Staffy i own a Staffordshire bull terrier, These day the two name mean differant things. Saffy/Staffie means bull breed mongrel. There are loads and loads of Staffy's/Staffies in resuce, And there are Staffordshire bull terriers in resuse but deffo not as many as the Staffy/Staffie number.

IMO No-one should breed from a Staffy/Staffie, There's no reason in the world to as they aren't going to be KC so they not going to have a life in the show ring. And if it's just a pet you want, Then look at the staffy's/Staffies in resuse first. But usually there so much red tape it puts people off, It easyer to just go out a buy. Also IMO pure Staffordshire bull terriers that aren't KC reg shouldn't be bred from either.

The only Staffordshire bull terrier that should be bred from are KC reg ones, You should be looking at the Show life if possible for the pup's to go to, Ofcourse not all will live the show life but it's better to point that way to get people looking at showing, Best way for this to happen it to have all relivent tests on your bitch done hips, eyes'etc. Look for the best stud, Best to spend on the latest champion Staffordshire bull terrier stud. To give the pup's the best chance of being show dogs. KC all the pup's and get there jabs'etc. It's you bitch and the pup's heath first, Then if you end up in proffit then thumbs up.


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

DRACSAT said:


> only the easily offended and idiots :whistling2:


 well at least u all think alike................but then thats kinda like the breeders again


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

taffmam said:


> well at least u all think alike................but then thats kinda like the breeders again


really how so?.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

As said before it is not a gory pic there is no blood in it at all no broken body parts and it is widely available on the net. The horror comes from what it represents and that is what is so upsetting and to be perfectly honest if that is what i takes to make people see the folly of breeding staffs at the moment then it needs to be done, to stop those who still choose to bed them to see sense, because if they do truly love these dogs they will not breed them at this time


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

jazzywoo said:


> What you having a go at me for ? i just said if people feel this way about this breed well why dont they set up a rescue for them


 they do but it's a depressing,demoralising bottomless pit that grinds even the best down.Add to this the fact that many are not well socialised with dogs and taking them into your home has it's limitations.Most dog people already have dogs.Not to many folk with spare kennels and runs.It's hard to see any good really genuine reason to breed a litter the way things are.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

taffmam said:


> well at least u all think alike................but then thats kinda like the breeders again


again i ask how so?


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

taffmam said:


> jesus that is a horrendous pic to put up when my son could see that!!!!
> We have 3 gsd`s. 2 are rescue dogs due to be pts through no fault of they own and one i bought bcos i wanted a black gsd. There are just as many gsds in rescue bcos they owner didnt realise it would get so big, or they didnt know it would need so much food, they have been bred so many times they are of no more use.......... The list of why they are in pounds or rescues goes on and on and on and on and on!!!! Mine are all done bcos i dont wish to breed them and have all they pups end up in rescue bcos of above excuses!!!!!!


 for the idiots who have not bothered to read my first post on this thread and for the idiot who has slammed me down on here bcos she thinks she has the right to. For anyone else who reads this be very careful what you write bcos they will screw it up in they little minds and spew it all over this page.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

gazz said:


> *Wow!* in your face. Though the point needs making, That's a bit bad taste to have a picture without a warning. You should of had a link to the picture with a warning GRAFFIC!'etc so people can choose to look at it.
> 
> I don't own a Staffie/Staffy i own a Staffordshire bull terrier, These day the two name mean differant things. Saffy/Staffie means bull breed mangol. There are loads and loads of Staffy's/Staffies in resuce, And there are Staffordshire bull terriers in resuse but deffo not as many as the Staffy/Staffie number.
> 
> ...


 
well said people just don't get the difference between a mongrel and a staffordshire bull terrier as i have said in my other answers my bitch is 5Th gen kc registered with 23 champions in her blood line she would be bred with an equally matched dog if she took not other breeds so i wouldn't be producing x 
that picture is the most disturbing picture i have ever seen on this forum but i agree with 2 people on this it gets the message across but should never have been put in the first place due to the fact that there are younger people on this forum and also my pup was brought from a reputable breeder for all those who failed to ask before judging me


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

DRACSAT said:


> again i ask how so?


 i was agreeing with everyone else who thinks its irresponsible to breed when there are so many in rescue needing homes but i was attacked on here by know alls and bullies!!!!!


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

repibabe said:


> well said people just don't get the difference between a mongrel and a staffordshire bull terrier as i have said in my other answers my bitch is 5Th gen kc registered with 23 champions in her blood line she would be bred with an equally matched dog if she took not other breeds so i wouldn't be producing x
> that picture is the most disturbing picture i have ever seen on this forum but i agree with 2 people on this it gets the message across but should never have been put in the first place due to the fact that there are younger people on this forum and also my pup was brought from a reputable breeder for all those who failed to ask before judging me


i tried saying that i didnt want my son to see it


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

taffmam said:


> for the idiots who have not bothered to read my first post on this thread and for the idiot who has slammed me down on here bcos she thinks she has the right to. For anyone else who reads this be very careful what you write bcos they will screw it up in they little minds and spew it all over this page.


i havent slammed you at all, and im certainly no idiot. your the only one who has got personal


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

taffmam said:


> i tried saying that i didnt want my son to see it


i completely agree with you i wouldn't want any child to see that


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

repibabe said:


> well said people just don't get the difference between a mongrel and a staffordshire bull terrier as i have said in my other answers my bitch is 5Th gen kc registered with 23 champions in her blood line she would be bred with an equally matched dog if she took not other breeds so i wouldn't be producing x
> that picture is the most disturbing picture i have ever seen on this forum but i agree with 2 people on this it gets the message across but should never have been put in the first place due to the fact that there are younger people on this forum and also my pup was brought from a reputable breeder for all those who failed to ask before judging me


i am not judging you. i am saying to breed for the sake of breeding is wrong. the staff problem is esculating to a critical point.
if you were breeding to show/ improve the breed then fair enough, however you have stated otherwise.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ami hasnt slammed you at all Taffmam she wasnt making it personel to you at all but she was defending her reasons for putting that pic and everyone has jumped on her for it. For those of you who are getting on her case saying she is as bad as back yard breeders I find that is offensive as She is a person who campaigns for the rights of staffies and has one herself who is loved and cared for. I think theri are certain people on here who think she is atacking them personally when she isnt she is just trying to get her point across


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Ami hasnt slammed you at all Taffmam she wasnt making it personel to you at all but she was defending her reasons for putting that pic and everyone has jumped on her for it. For those of you who are getting on her case saying she is as bad as back yard breeders I find that is offensive as She is a person who campaigns for the rights of staffies and has one herself who is loved and cared for. I think theri are certain people on here who think she is atacking them personally when she isnt she is just trying to get her point across


 well if thats trying to get a point across then i think a few lessons are needed?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

and at the end of the day what is she gonna go round the internet making people change pictures? if her kids are so young then its not MY job to protect them from stuff its hers... yes its shocking but if thats the only way to get it into peoples skulls the problem then so be it. i havent been rude or nasty i have just put my point across and got abuse for it and accused of attacking people...


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

taffmam said:


> i was agreeing with everyone else who thinks its irresponsible to breed when there are so many in rescue needing homes but i was attacked on here by know alls and bullies!!!!!


SORRY but that pic is in context of this thread, you may not like that and disagree with it. but again it is a picture that is widely available on the internet and it is very east to stumble across.
the picture itself is not bad at all, what it represents is appaling.
it does make a valid point when taken in context of this thread and for those using it in conjunction with their campains against the over breeding of bull breeds in the present climate.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

taffmam said:


> well if thats trying to get a point across then i think a few lessons are needed?


The thing is you cant understand when reading a post exactly what frame of mind the poster is in. It is very easy to misinterpret what the emotion is behind the words and ok Ami is very blunt and to the point and I personally like that She doesn't sugar coat things and maybe to some it does come across wrong but that doesnt mean she isnt a good person and that she doesnt feel passionately about what she is posting, and beleive me she does. She has campaigned for the rights of staffies for quite some time and she is upset that people are still breedingn them without regard for where they end up.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive never considered showing my bitch even tho she is show quality but a few of the people that have enquired about the pups have been told that she has many champions in her bloodline and they have stated that they may wish to show the pup but i also have a lot of genuine family homes who have offered to take a pup I'm not silly and would never ever consider selling one to a person i didn't think was suitable plus as i have stated i would always take the pup back if the family could not get on with them no matter what the age so i can guarantee they would never go to a kennel if they were to return to me


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

repibabe said:


> Ive never considered showing my bitch even tho she is show quality but a few of the people that have enquired about the pups have been told that she has many champions in her bloodline and they have stated that they may wish to show the pup but i also have a lot of genuine family homes who have offered to take a pup I'm not silly and would never ever consider selling one to a person i didn't think was suitable plus as i have stated i would always take the pup back if the family could not get on with them no matter what the age so* i can guarantee they would never go to a kennel if they were to return to me*


so what happens if they don't get returned to you, will go to the pound/rescues pay their fee's and take the poor thing home?


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> The thing is you cant understand when reading a post exactly what frame of mind the poster is in. It is very easy to misinterpret what the emotion is behind the words and ok Ami is very blunt and to the point and I personally like that She doesn't sugar coat things and maybe to some it does come across wrong but that doesnt mean she isnt a good person and that she doesnt feel passionately about what she is posting, and beleive me she does. She has campaigned for the rights of staffies for quite some time and she is upset that people are still breedingn them without regard for where they end up.


i am not saying she is not a good person. i said i dont want my son to see pics like that. what if my 5yr old had looked over my shoulder? do i lie to sugar coat the truth from him? she is not the only one who supports any animal causes. u dont know me or what i do on a daily basis.


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Why would a 5 year old be upset by that photo?

If he doesn't understand the context behind it it just looks like a big pile of sleeping dogs. 

I'm sorry but that photo in itself is not horrific - what it represents is.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

why would they pay so much for a dog to put in a pound when they could return the pup to me and i would happily give the money back to them don't really make much sense


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

repibabe said:


> why would they pay so much for a dog to put in a pound when they could return the pup to me and i would happily give the money back to them don't really make much sense


no it does not make sense, but rescues are full. i guess peoples priorites/cucumstances change and its easier to hand the animal over to a rescue with no questions asked, then to explain their reasons behind not wanting the dog to the breeder. or the dog ends up stray and not chipped, 
family splits etc. people move away have. a change of heart and its less hassle to give the dog to a local rescue etc
sense does not allway come into it


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DRACSAT said:


> no it does not make sense, but rescues are full. i guess peoples priorites/cucumstances change and its easier to hand the animal over to a rescue with no questions asked, then to explain their reasons behind not wanting the dog to the breeder. or the dog ends up stray and not chipped,
> family splits etc. people move away have. a change of heart and its less hassle to give the dog to a local rescue etc
> sense does not allway come into it


Why does it not make sence ?, Reibabe has said that he will take his pup's back if it comes to that, and give cash refunds. So if that being offered why would anyone take one of his pup's to a rehome center. And if that's the case i see no issues here.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

repibabe said:


> that picture is the most disturbing picture i have ever seen on this forum


What a load of sanctimonious bull:censor:. It's a picture of dead dogs. Dogs die. They're put down. So what? Such is life. That's hardly disturbing!

If it was your pet I'd understand. At least the pic illustrates what happens in the real world.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

all of my pups will be chipped before they leave me with the owners details and then secondly chipped with my own and i have discussed double chipping with other breeders of different breeds and they have found that this is the best way of making sure the pups never land up in kennels thanks for the question


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 2 sons 1 aged 9 and the other aged 11 and i have no problem with them seeing that picture, they live in a real world that i wont shelter them from things like this, they need to learn and seeing things like this teaches them if you explain to them what and why all these dogs have died. My boys love animals and it would make them sad, but they have to learn that the world is not full of good things and people cause things like this by being selfish.


Btw to the person who wants to breed her bitch you say you will keep a pup and have it spayed, but you then say you will behaving it spayed because you are keeping a dog, bitches get spayed dogs get castrated so i think you shouldn't be breeding her if you dont even know this.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> I am interested to find out why you want to breed?
> Why do you feel that your female should breed?
> 
> There is no "because she wants puppies" there is a financial gain in any breeding, whether dogs, snakes or birds. It's not for the animals need to breed, its for owners want.


Someone tell my rats there's a profit made in breeding. I've not seen one yet, nor do I aim for one.



taffmam said:


> but they dont care! i can see where you are coming from but my son comes on here for advice and chat with other members and it is not fair for him or me to have to see a picture like that.
> the fact that you wont even offer an apology to someone who fights the same cause as you makes you as bad as the people who deal out puppies born with a death sentance!


It is your job to protect your son, not Ami's, or ours. If you had a problem with it, report it to the mods. Or keep an eye on your kids. No apology needed, as far as I know, this forum has an age limit for members, yes? Even if it's 13 years as most forums are around that age, at 13 I hardly think he/she will be traumatised. I'd be more worried about the searches our kids get up to off their own intuition lol.



jazzywoo said:


> what a horried picture yes we get your point but at the end of the day this is a family forum and youngsters do come on here and that isnt a picture suitable for youngsters to see :whip:


It is a parents job to supervise their child on the internet. As a mum of 5, none of my children would be hideously scarred by seeing that pic (they are 7, 13 and 15) - they would be saddened but understand. If you dont want your children to see pics like that, keep them off the internet.



jazzywoo said:


> the difference is yes there is feeding pics in the snake section etc yes pics of dead rats and mice been eaten but that is different to a pile of dead dogs
> it would be like me posting a photo of my cat adidas after he died some people would find that as upsetting
> there is a difference between photos of dead rodents been eaten thats natural we know snakes eat and what they eat but to post photos of dead dogs and cats is different in my eyes


As a rat owner, I take offense at the suggestion that only dogs and cats are loved pets.



taffmam said:


> i dont have double standards at all. my snakes mice are bred for the purpose of feeding! do u eat meat? do ur animals eat meat or are they veggies????? i am all for fighting for the rights of animals but u seem to think its all about U caring for them and only U do anything about it. as i said I CHOOSE NOT TO LOOK AT THE SNAKE FEEDING PICS.


Well, you can choose not to look at that pic, but you keep coming back for some reason:lol2:



taffmam said:


> but i dont type in dead dogs and there was no warning with this thread????


Threads mutate, you knew what line the topic was taking a couple of pages in, not hard to think there might be a pic at some point. I dont see the difference between talking about it and seeing it - end of the day these dogs are dying, and your only worry is a picture?



gazz said:


> The only Staffordshire bull terrier that should be bred from are KC reg ones.


NO NO NO. The only dogs that should be bred from are breeding quality registered dogs with relevent health tests (and good results in them!). KC papers alone means sod all. Too many people think papers means they're breeding quality - they're not, the majority homed with papers are not suitable for breeding from. Breeders keep the best for themselves!



taffmam said:


> well at least u all think alike................but then thats kinda like the breeders again


WTF? I mean, you've come out with some crap but that takes the cake.



taffmam said:


> i tried saying that i didnt want my son to see it


So dont let him. Turn off the computer. Let him go on the gameboy instead. Wink.



taffmam said:


> i am not saying she is not a good person. i said i dont want my son to see pics like that. what if my 5yr old had looked over my shoulder? do i lie to sugar coat the truth from him? she is not the only one who supports any animal causes. u dont know me or what i do on a daily basis.


Dont read it when your 5 year old is around? Turn away from the computer and play with your kids instead perhaps? Go on the computer when they're in bed or at school? It's not as if she's posted the picture through your letterbox. Get a grip.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Mynki said:


> What a load of sanctimonious bull:censor:. It's a picture of dead dogs. Dogs die. They're put down. So what? Such is life. That's hardly disturbing!
> 
> If it was your pet I'd understand. At least the pic illustrates what happens in the real world.


 
shut up you prick the statment shows how much you give a crap It's a picture of dead dogs. Dogs die. They're put down. So what? Such is life
you make me sick


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

repibabe said:


> shut up you prick the statment shows how much you give a crap It's a picture of dead dogs. Dogs die. They're put down. So what? Such is life
> you make me sick


I think your message says it all for me. Not the most intelligent individual are you? You moan about pics that your kids may find offensive buy use language kiddies shouldn;t see. I hope you don't have children yourself. I'm sure you'd make a shocking parent.

Things die. It's a fact of life. Would you like me to post the rest of the pics in this sequence...










I took them a few weeks ago. If you think the dog pic is bad, you ain't seen nothing of what goes on every day....


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Gazz said:


> The only Staffordshire bull terrier that should be bred from are KC reg ones,





LisaLQ said:


> NO NO NO. The only dogs that should be bred from are breeding quality registered dogs with relevent health tests (and good results in them!). KC papers alone means sod all. Too many people think papers means they're breeding quality - they're not, the majority homed with papers are not suitable for breeding from. Breeders keep the best for themselves!


If you bothered to quote all that i wrote and not just the first line, I said what you said about above:whistling2:.



Gazz said:


> *The only Staffordshire bull terrier that should be bred from are KC reg ones*, (THEN)-You should be looking at the Show life if possible for the pup's to go to, Ofcourse not all will live the show life but it's better to point that way to get people looking at showing, Best way for this to happen it to have all relivent tests on your bitch done hips, eyes'etc. Look for the best stud, Best to spend on the latest champion Staffordshire bull terrier stud. To give the pup's the best chance of being show dogs. KC all the pup's and get there jabs'etc. It's your bitch and the pup's heath first, Then if you end up in proffit then thumbs up.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

martyb said:


> I have 2 sons 1 aged 9 and the other aged 11 and i have no problem with them seeing that picture, they live in a real world that i wont shelter them from things like this, they need to learn and seeing things like this teaches them if you explain to them what and why all these dogs have died. My boys love animals and it would make them sad, but they have to learn that the world is not full of good things and people cause things like this by being selfish.
> 
> 
> Btw to the person who wants to breed her bitch you say you will keep a pup and have it spayed, but you then say you will behaving it spayed because you are keeping a dog, bitches get spayed dogs get castrated so i think you shouldn't be breeding her if you dont even know this.


dnt make me out to be an idiot it was a genuine mistake even a moron knows that i was


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

repibabe said:


> dnt make me out to be an idiot it was a genuine mistake even a moron knows that i was



I have no need to do that, you do a pretty good job yourself.:bash:


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Mynki said:


> I think your message says it all for me. Not the most intelligent individual are you? You moan about pics that your kids may find offensive buy use language kiddies shouldn;t see. I hope you don't have children yourself. I'm sure you'd make a shocking parent.
> 
> Things die. It's a fact of life. Would you like me to post the rest of the pics in this sequence...
> 
> ...


you couldnt show me anything i havn't seen before being an x soldier i have 2 children and there both smarter than you at 2 and 1 yrs


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

martyb said:


> I have no need to do that, you do a pretty good job yourself.:bash:


 if you have nothing constructive to add just go away instead of trying to make your self look big


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

repibabe said:


> if you have nothing constructive to add just go away instead of trying to make your self look big


Ok something constructive, be responsible, do the decent thing and get your bitch spayed, theres no need for her to have pups, its just you being selfish saying she does, then you wont have to look at pictures of dead dogs.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

repibabe said:


> you couldnt show me anything i havn't seen before being an x soldier i have 2 children and there both smarter than you at 2 and 1 yrs


Indeed, an ex soldier at 23. You must have been very good...... :lol2:

It's OK I read you're chav thread. I know what I'm dealing with.

But if you're such a big, hard staffy owning ex squady, why are you crying about a pic of some dead dogs if you've seen much worse?

Are you from Texas boy?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you know what amazes me about this, everyone is jumping on the poster for putting up that pic but not one comment has been made about the the plight of the dogs in the pic it all about how it should never of been posted and how offensive it is. The whole point of the pic was to highlight the plight of staffies today in rescues, yet is has all been lost in the furore voer the fact the pic was posted in the first place. 
It really does make me feel so sad


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Do you know what amazes me about, everyone is jumping on the poster for putting up that pic but not one comment has been made about the the plight of the dogs in the pic it all about how it should never of been posted and how offensive it is. The whole point of the pic was to highlight the plight of staffies today in rescues, yet is has all been lost in the furore voer the fact the pic was posted in the first place.
> It really does make me feel so sad


yup :\ when i posted it i expected people to be sad and say what a shame its happened not bitch that they had to see it


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

martyb said:


> I have 2 sons 1 aged 9 and the other aged 11 and i have no problem with them seeing that picture, they live in a real world that i wont shelter them from things like this, they need to learn and seeing things like this teaches them if you explain to them what and why all these dogs have died. My boys love animals and it would make them sad, but they have to learn that the world is not full of good things and people cause things like this by being selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Indeed, an ex soldier at 23. You must have been very good...... :lol2:
> 
> It's OK I read you're chav thread. I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> ...


no mate the only reason I'm out of the forces is that i was shot in the leg if you really needed to no you no the real world that you wouldn't have a real clue about its not the fact that of the dead dogs as you put it is the fact of your quote you mug making out that there 10 a penny 

and in my previous thread i asked the question why is every young person with a staffordshire bull terrier classed as a chav so get ya facts right before spouting ya mouth off when did i even say anything about being hard your trying to start an argument for what reason


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I must have missed it amongst all the furore that is going on


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> I must have missed it amongst all the furore that is going on



No problem, i would rather my boys learn and see pictures they that, than wrap them up in cotton wool and let them think its ok to use and abuse dogs by over breeding


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

repibabe said:


> no mate the only reason I'm out of the forces is that i was shot in the leg if you really needed to no you no the real world that you wouldn't have a real clue about its not the fact that of the dead dogs as you put it is the fact of your quote you mug making out that there 10 a penny
> 
> and in my previous thread i asked the question why is every young person with a staffordshire bull terrier classed as a chav so get ya facts right before spouting ya mouth off when did i even say anything about being hard your trying to start an argument for what reason


 
Well clearly your not hard...

More whiney little chav. I don't get upset by pics like this because the pet industry as a whole is responsible for the death of thousands of animals. Fish, reps, birds and mammals. Every breeder and wannabee breeder is part of the industry. I've seen similar before. Only in the real world. Not a picture.

Take the advice given to you previously and don't contribute to it further eh?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Found 2900 adverts for *staffordshire bull terrier* for sale or wanted in our free ads section:


Pets and Livestock > Dogs (2844 adverts)
Pets and Livestock > Horses and Accessories (16 adverts)
Pets and Livestock > More... (70 adverts)
Cars > Toyota (20 adverts)
Cars > Honda (8 adverts)
Cars > More... (7 adverts)
Motorcycles > Motorcycles (32 adverts)
Found 1259 adverts for *labrador* for sale or wanted in our free ads section:


Pets and Livestock > Dogs (1289 adverts)
Pets and Livestock > Pet accessories (21 adverts)
Pets and Livestock > More... (26 adverts)
Making Music > DJ and Karaoke Equipment (6 adverts)
Making Music > Electric Guitars (2 adverts)
Making Music > More... (1 adverts)
Children > Toys and Games (5 adverts)
Children > Children's and Baby Clothes (2 adverts)
Children > More... (1 adverts)

Found 747 adverts for *collie* for sale or wanted in our free ads section:


Pets and Livestock > Dogs (782 adverts)
Pets and Livestock > Pet accessories (13 adverts)
Pets and Livestock > More... (10 adverts)
Collecting > China and Glass (3 adverts)
Collecting > Miscellaneous (1 adverts)
Furniture and Fittings > Antiques and Ornaments (3 adverts)
ten a penny? arent they? popped in a couple of common breeds kept to see the difference in ad numbers...

looking the the ads isnt much better
*staffy pups for sale*

 
[View full size]​ 
*Details*

Type: Private Advert Price: £100 Updated: 4 days ago 
*Description*

I have 4 boys 2 are brindal and 2 are cream wiv white on them
And i have 1 girl she is darker than the rest she is brindal as well.
they are naw ready 2 go good wiv children can be seen eney time.
thanks 
:\


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Think that says it all really and it is such a shame as they are such lovely dogs


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

repibabe said:


> Ive never considered showing my bitch even tho she is show quality *but a few of the people that have enquired about the pups have been told that she has many champions in her bloodline and they have stated that they may wish to show the pup *but i also have a lot of genuine family homes who have offered to take a pup I'm not silly and would never ever consider selling one to a person i didn't think was suitable plus as i have stated i would always take the pup back if the family could not get on with them no matter what the age so i can guarantee they would never go to a kennel if they were to return to me


I'm sorry, but you are showing your ignorance (or naivety) here.

Just because your dog has a load of champions in its pedigree doesn't mean that your puppies will be show quality. It's a well known fact that champions don't always breed champions and dogs/cats considered not to be show quality can breed good quality puppies/kittens that can become champions. 

To be quite honest I've seen a load of champion dogs (when I showed dogs) and cats, who in my opinion didn't deserve the title at all! And I'm pretty certain I'm not the only one who has seen this.

So sorry, champions in the pedigree doesn't guarantee that your puppies will be good enough to show and tbh I don't think you should be promising that to people who are expressing an interest in your puppies.

And secondly you are saying that you "_would always take the pup back if the family could not get on with them no matter what the age so i can guarantee they would never go to a kennel if they were to return to me_" but that the crux of the matter - *if they were to return to you*, but you can't guarantee that anyone who takes a puppy and changes their mind at any time in the future will come back to you. 


taffmam said:


> i am not saying she is not a good person. i said i dont want my son to see pics like that. what if my 5yr old had looked over my shoulder? do i lie to sugar coat the truth from him? she is not the only one who supports any animal causes. u dont know me or what i do on a daily basis.


To be honest there's no way a 5 year old would look at that photograph and see a load of dead dogs, I say they would see a load of sleeping dogs.

However, children have to learn about death and the longer they have to experience it the harder the blow when it comes.

I wouldn't have had a problem explaining the reasoning behind that photograph to my children.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

taffmam said:


> i am not saying she is not a good person. i said i dont want my son to see pics like that. what if my 5yr old had looked over my shoulder? *do i lie to sugar coat the truth from him? *she is not the only one who supports any animal causes. u dont know me or what i do on a daily basis.


ever told him about father chistmas

i don't understand the problem with that picture you're kids see alot worse in the real world, pictures on cigy boxes the top shelf at the news agents, the anti smoking billboards they used to have, the anti fox hunting stands protesters used to have in our city centre every week, the anti fur posters they used to have on all the bus stops many years ago


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Well clearly your not hard...
> 
> More whiney little chav. I don't get upset by pics like this because the pet industry as a whole is responsible for the death of thousands of animals. Fish, reps, birds and mammals. Every breeder and wannabee breeder is part of the industry. I've seen similar before. Only in the real world. Not a picture.
> 
> Take the advice given to you previously and don't contribute to it further eh?


come to my gun club and ill shoot you in the leg and we will see how hard you are prick while i was serving my country what was you doing you mug exactly 
and I'm hardly a chav i work in a care home with the elderly and people with learning disabilities not standing on the street corners with my flat peek on with my so called hard staffy just go away at least the people who have judged me have constructive criticism your just trying to start an argument i wont reply to you again


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

You know what makes me laugh My poodle Mysty is the offspring of a Crufts Grand champion and yet I would never of bred her telling people she is show quality etc as she isnt so really the arguement of having champion bloodlines is quite mute really


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

repibabe said:


> come to my gun club and ill shoot you in the leg and we will see how hard you are prick while i was serving my country what was you doing you mug exactly
> and I'm hardly a chav i work in a care home with the elderly and people with learning disabilities not standing on the street corners with my flat peek on with my so called hard staffy just go away at least the people who have judged me have constructive criticism your just trying to start an argument i wont reply to you again


Why not come to mine? You can amuse our club with tales from your lengthy and distinguished career.

You wipe the bottoms of old people then. Makes sense.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

feorag said:


> I'm sorry, but you are showing your ignorance (or naivety) here.
> 
> Just because your dog has a load of champions in its pedigree doesn't mean that your puppies will be show quality. It's a well known fact that champions don't always breed champions and dogs/cats considered not to be show quality can breed good quality puppies/kittens that can become champions.
> 
> ...


 

i never promised any body anything i simply told the perspective owner about her background why would i promise somebody a crufts winner when i haven't even seen the puppies yet i also have been to shows and i agree not all the dogs that win deserve the title


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Why not come to mine? You can amuse our club with tales from your lengthy and distinguished career.
> 
> You wipe the bottoms of old people then. Makes sense AND PROUD OF IT


----------



## jezzak (Mar 19, 2009)

*I haven't got time to read all of these*

But i'd like to say thanks for all the nice things some of you have said via inbox and such.

And as for the rest of you who gave me abuse for the original post you missed the point, I was rantin about you having no right to give the harsh abuse you do to people on rf. I don't agree with breeding them myself but i'm not about to make other people feel bad for not agree'in with me. And if you've done just that in this post You are who this rant was about. Like I said, campaign properly to change the law, don't talk other people down.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ami_j said:


> Found 2900 adverts for *staffordshire bull terrier* for sale or wanted in our free ads section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!, You found 2900 a mix of Staffordshire bull terriers and Staffy/Staffie-(Bull breed mongrels). Now find Pure KC Staffordshire bull terriers. See when a dog is Staffordshire bull terrier X Labrador for some reason there always Staffys, Staffy cross's, But never Labbys or Labrador cross's. All these dogs before media hype just use to be known as mutts know every thing bully is a staffy. And it's not doing a lot for the real deal Staffordshire bull terriers.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

The picture makes me sad because once again animals are suffering because of humans. I do not own a dog but if showing the picture saves the life of one poor dog it is worth people being upset or offended by it. All animals deserve to be treated with care and respect but sadly that picture proves otherwise.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

great post sorry its spiralled out of control and i take some responsibility for veering it off the topic


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

That isnt the worse picture ive seen or video infact its nothing compared to them.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

repibabe said:


> great post sorry its spiralled out of control and i take some responsibility for veering it off the topic


It's OK. We all understand. We'll all forgive you.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> No!, You found 2900 a mix of Staffordshire bull terriers and Staffy/Staffie-(Bull breed mongrels). Now find Pure KC Staffordshire bull terriers. See when a dog is Staffordshire bull terrier X Labrador for some reason there always Staffys, Staffy cross's, But never Labbys or Labrador cross's. All these dogs before media hype just use to be known as mutts know every thing bully is a staffy. And it's not doing a lot for the real deal Staffordshire bull terriers.


i know full well i found staffy crosses, or are their lives and overbreeding not important?? the point i was making was there is alot more staffys and staffy crosses than other dogs and crosses about. a staffy is just a shortened name for a staffordshire bull terrier , a staffy cross is the same but with another breed or breeds added.


----------



## jezzak (Mar 19, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> nothing would ever make me want to breed from my dogs or cats. no matter what breeding they have behind them, no matter how loving the pet is, theres nothing to say that the pups will be the same, or wont be born without disabilities etc. nothing to say mum wouldnt become ill or even die through pregnancy or labour. plus, the worry of where those little babies ended up would spring to mind so often i think id go crazy.
> 
> my irrisponsible cousin happily breeds her mastiff and then sells the pups to anyone who gives her the money. just a few months ago she had one dropped off on her doorstep from a previous litter, extremely emaciated, full of worms, riddled with fleas and with *** burns on its ears. she went off ranting and raving, gave the pup away to another of her friends who then forked out for the vets bills etc. did it stop her??? did it hell, her bitch just had another litter. at over £300 per pup and the average litter of 8-10 she can only see £ signs and they are cheap for big dogs so she always manages to sell them. its disgusting. well actually the last of this last litter didnt sell so she gave it away, but i have no doubt she will still carry on, maybe drop the price a bit :censor:
> 
> ...


I really like your ideas of lifetime return policys and home checking. This is the kind of things people should put forward, not just useless abuse x


----------

